# Roof Hit By Small Arms Fire



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

On Saturday, February 17, 2018, at approximately 10:00 am the roof of my house was struck by approximately three rounds, which appear to have been fired from a handgun. I estimate that there was a total of four shots fired, but only three of the rounds struck my house, with the fourth round apparently missing it's intended target. Also, there was a gap of about 10 - 12 minutes between each bullet striking the roof of my house. The gap between each round being fired causes me to suspect that the person doing the shooting was using some sort of Mickey Mouse zip-gun, which had to be disassembled before each individual round could be fired. Also, I think that the use of a zip-gun would explain why the rounds did not have enough momentum to pierce the sheet-metal construction of my roof, and were instead deflected off. 


My wife and I called the new 911 emergency number, and they got a couple of cops out here fairly quickly, The police officers said that my report would be "blottered" but I'm not sure what that means?

I've owned a few handguns in my life, but I'm not even close to being a firearms expert. I was hoping that someone could take a look at the attached photos of the spent round I found on my patio and offer an opinion on the type of gun used, and the amount of distance the shooter would have to be to hit my roof?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

That's a lousy thing to have happen and would first of all give me concern about staying there for the immediate future.
To me it looks like a 38 caliber, lead slug {wad cutter} that is used mostly for target shooting. No metal jacket. I'm not sure of the distance at all.

Another possible reason for the delay between shots could be that the shooter was hoping to get someone to come outside to see what happened and then shoot whoever came out. For the police or Barangay Police to "blotter" something means they take a written report and that will be the end of their involvement. I hope you are considering staying somewhere else for now unless other houses were hit as well. USE EXTREME CAUTION.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Does look like it came from some kind of homemade firearm evidenced by the lack of any spiral rifling marks.

Fred


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> That's a lousy thing to have happen and would first of all give me concern about staying there for the immediate future.
> To me it looks like a 38 caliber, lead slug {wad cutter} that is used mostly for target shooting. No metal jacket. I'm not sure of the distance at all.
> 
> Another possible reason for the delay between shots could be that the shooter was hoping to get someone to come outside to see what happened and then shoot whoever came out. For the police or Barangay Police to "blotter" something means they take a written report and that will be the end of their involvement. I hope you are considering staying somewhere else for now unless other houses were hit as well. USE EXTREME CAUTION.


So far it hasn't happened again, but if it does, I'm out of here.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

For whatever it's worth, one of the helpers found this second round laying in the gravel near our foot path. I'm guessing that the shaved side alone one side of the bullet is occurring as the bullet travels down the makeshift barrel? Most likely a 3/8" galvanized pipe, or something like that. I hope the darned thing blows up in his hand.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> So far it hasn't happened again, but if it does, I'm out of here.


I'm assuming you want to stay where you are. Just a thought/suggestion. Might be worth it to buy several CCTV cams and have them installed around the outside of your place. That way if it should happen again and the perp is on video the police have to do more than blotter the incident.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Since you heard the shots do you remember how long it was before the bullets hit the roof? 

If a long time like 10-30 seconds then I think the bullets did not penetrate the roof because they were more than likely falling from the sky under gravity and not aimed at your house in a low trajectory. Odd that three would hit the house though unless someone was trying to shoot something in a tree from the same angle and your roof just happened to be where they fell.

Even if this is the case it would not make me feel much safer as you would still have careless neighbors firing guns with little concern for human life.

If they hit your roof immediately after the gunfire sound then it would be a low trajectory shot but most likely from a crappy .25 caliber or home made (not enough gun powder) larger round. This would be the most disturbing as it was either aimed at the house or someone is too stupid to know there could be a house beyond a tree or other object.

I hear what I think is gunfire (could be firecrackers) around my place once in a while and often wonder when/if something will land nearby.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> For whatever it's worth, one of the helpers found this second round laying in the gravel near our foot path. I'm guessing that the shaved side alone one side of the bullet is occurring as the bullet travels down the makeshift barrel? Most likely a 3/8" galvanized pipe, or something like that. I hope the darned thing blows up in his hand.


To me that flat side looks more like where it hit something before coming to rest. Those lead slugs are pretty soft and a pair of wire cutters can slice right though them.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> I'm assuming you want to stay where you are. Just a thought/suggestion. Might be worth it to buy several CCTV cams and have them installed around the outside of your place. That way if it should happen again and the perp is on video the police have to do more than blotter the incident.


Not a bad idea, but it appears that the person shooting at my house was doing so from a spot several meters beyond our perimeter wall, so in order to catch them on camera I'd have to mount cameras on the wall, facing out into an area where some squatters live, and also into an empty field full of thick brush. I can see putting cameras inside the compound, but if things are so bad that I need cameras facing over the wall, then I'd better just think about leaving.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Maxx it sounds like to me like you've made a family member angry and you're doing something right, good on you!... Lol and don't be scared off, wear that tough skin and resolve with pride you've earned it.

And I welcome that large thump on top our roof it's usually rocks though, my job is done or I've convinced my wife to dump another free loader, I've lost count of how many people want me to kill me or my wife over money they've bower'd or what ever the reason, I keep my wits and vigilance about me but it doesn't bother as much as the first rocks thrown many years ago.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Zep said:


> Since you heard the shots do you remember how long it was before the bullets hit the roof?
> 
> If a long time like 10-30 seconds then I think the bullets did not penetrate the roof because they were more than likely falling from the sky under gravity and not aimed at your house in a low trajectory. Odd that three would hit the house though unless someone was trying to shoot something in a tree from the same angle and your roof just happened to be where they fell.
> 
> ...


The sound of the round striking the roof occurred almost at the same instant as the sound of the gunfire, making me think that they were just on the other side of the exterior wall surrounding our compound. 

My brother-in-law told me that he had an argument with one of the neighbors outside our compound about them making an illegal connection onto his electrical mains, and stealing his electricity. After the police came out to straighten everything out, someone shot several holes into his roof, and it cost him a lot of money to get it repaired. 

A few days ago I noticed that we weren't getting any water, so I went outside to check our main shut off valve out by the street. Sure enough someone had turned it off so that they could have more pressure. But that was two or three days before my house was shot at? 

Also, my wife and her sister hired some local clowns to dig us a deep well. I went outside with some bottles of coke and some chips so that they could have some snacks during their break time. These guys seemed pretty suspicious (shabu types), and all of them had that insincere con-artist smile you see on people who are spinning ideas in their head while sizing you up. 

Finally, one of the guys digging the well said to me, "Sir, it is good that you have such a niece place, most Filipinos cannot afford such a nice place to live." I didn't argue with him, I just said that the land had been in my wifes family for generations, and that I took care of and mowed the lawn myself with an old fashioned mower. (Don't mean to brag, but I probably due have one of the best lawns in my area.) 

Well, now I'm starting to think that these diggers might be responsible for the shooting, because they just came into our compound a day before the shooting started, and that is the only thing I can think of that has really changed around here prior to the shooting. - Could be that they are jealous of where we live, and wanted to damage things so that I'd have to spend a lot of money? Only a guess right now.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> Not a bad idea, but it appears that the person shooting at my house was doing so from a spot several meters beyond our perimeter wall, so in order to catch them on camera I'd have to mount cameras on the wall, facing out into an area where some squatters live, and also into an empty field full of thick brush. I can see putting cameras inside the compound, but if things are so bad that I need cameras facing over the wall, then I'd better just think about leaving.


I'm serving and have served for years on our Brgy police where we live. From experience, these types of things are usually done by a person that is drunk and has a feeling they have been wronged, Cheated, or even by someone that may have offered you a drink and you refuse. Then they can feel embarrassed and get angry.

I can't comment on the IQ end of things much or I'd have to ban myself! But suffice it to say that Most locals (especially when drunk and more so if of the squatter caliber) will not react to anything in what we would consider normal or acceptable. Common sense and judgment for the most part here are only words in the dictionary.
If wronged, offended, or lost face will usually do just about anything to "get even". Much as a 4th grader would do back home. Most times it will be something that happened in the past few weeks or months and will not confront you but will get you from behind if possible.

Many will willingly give their life--actually die as long as they feel they are getting even!! Whatever intelligence, maturity, common sense level the person has will mean very little when trying to get even----especially when drunk or on drugs. In the most gentle way possible, I'm trying to tell you that you need to take this most seriously and do whatever it takes to keep you and your family safe

For the time being, your wife and any good local friends you two have are going to be in the best position to nose around for answers. Someone knows something.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Asian Spirit has something there about getting even, it's been so long since I had a huge bad happening but what my wife did was either contact the barangay and they would have someone spend the night outside your home, you make sure they have cookies and coffee or another option is more friends over for the evening or sleep overs.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Asian Spirit has something there about getting even, it's been so long since I had a huge bad happening but what my wife did was either contact the barangay and they would have someone spend the night outside your home, you make sure they have cookies and coffee or another option is more friends over for the evening or sleep overs.


Yep, very true and it will work. Sometimes the Brgy officers know more about what happened than anyone else and making friends with them can be a benefit.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> I'm serving and have served for years on our Brgy police where we live. From experience, these types of things are usually done by a person that is drunk and has a feeling they have been wronged, Cheated, or even by someone that may have offered you a drink and you refuse. Then they can feel embarrassed and get angry.
> 
> I can't comment on the IQ end of things much or I'd have to ban myself! But suffice it to say that Most locals (especially when drunk and more so if of the squatter caliber) will not react to anything in what we would consider normal or acceptable. Common sense and judgment for the most part here are only words in the dictionary.
> If wronged, offended, or lost face will usually do just about anything to "get even". Much as a 4th grader would do back home. Most times it will be something that happened in the past few weeks or months and will not confront you but will get you from behind if possible.
> ...


Well, I'm sure that plenty of people living the squatter area knows what happened, and probably saw it actually go down. My sister-in-law has an older woman working as her maid, and the maid mentioned something about a local woman who has been hanging around inside our compound lately, and that maybe this woman's husband is jealous of her coming over here. 

Apparently this particular woman was pretty wild back in the day, but now she's in her mid to late 40s. Hard to tell with woman who party a lot. Anyway, I guess she used to sleep with my brother-in-law back in the 1990s (a guy from Michigan who has since passed away) and that my brother-in-law used to shower this woman with all sorts of money and gifts, even though he was technically married to my wife's sister.

Well, I guess she told people that she was going to come over here and catch another big fat American fish, but her husband didn't like that idea. I don't know this woman from Adam, but I did notice that she really turns on the wiggles and the smiles whenever I say good morning to her. I ain't no dummy, I don't poop where I eat, and used up party girls have never really been my thing anyway, so her husband doesn't have anything to be jealous about, at least in regards to me. 

There might be something to this, because this chick as been floating around our compound for about a week or so, but yesterday and today she didn't come over to visit everyone.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Maxx62 said:


> Well, I'm sure that plenty of people living the squatter area knows what happened, and probably saw it actually go down.


Suggest you throw some cash into what happened to you or it could escalate into something more life threatening. Otherwise it will just keep getting "blottered". Those Barangay Blotters get lost/destroyed after elections when staff changes.

Have your wife hire an off duty cop in your Brgy to find the shooter, offer a figure like 10k pesos, & water dispenser or a TV to their PNP station. 

Consider having your wife put out the word to those squatters to text her a private message of a place to meet and she'll give 1,000 Pesos to who ever rats on the shooter, 5,000 pesos if they are willing to rat to the Tanod or PNP. 

Not being a renter, you need to be "legally" proactive to ID the shooter & protect your place and stop it from escalating into more life threatening scenarios.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

You should have called the barangay kagawads before calling the police. They would have done much more and are the correct people to call. Although to be fair, if someone was firing a gun at my house, I'd be calling 911.

But the Barangay kagawads are better to speak to as they will know much more about what's going in the local area and will feel more obliged to catch the perpetrators.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Suggest you throw some cash into what happened to you or it could escalate into something more life threatening. Otherwise it will just keep getting "blottered". Those Barangay Blotters get lost/destroyed after elections when staff changes.
> 
> Have your wife hire an off duty cop in your Brgy to find the shooter, offer a figure like 10k pesos, & water dispenser or a TV to their PNP station.
> 
> ...


I talked to one of my wife's uncles who is a retired policeman, and he said that offering a reward in our area isn't a good idea, because I'm just going to attract a lot of con artists who are going to throw out bogus info in an attempt to collect a payoff. Also, offering cash rewards could make people think that I have large amounts of cash just sitting around my house, just waiting to be taken. 

In my opinion you cannot trust 99.9% of the people beyond the walls of our compound, and if they think that they can make a few quick pesos by ratting out the wrong person, then they probably won't hesitate to do so. I think that I'll just wait and see what happens over the next week or so, and if it happens again, we'll just have to leave.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Not sure if it's related or not, but last night at around 9:00 pm my wife and I heard seven or eight loud gun shots coming from beyond our compound wall. I'm thinking most likely a .45 by the loud boom sound. This morning we learned that a local drug dealer had been shot and killed by unknown assailants, and that the killers had gotten away. Also, the dead drug dealer's body guards supposedly ran away during the ambush, and the drug dealer himself is a close relative to our local barangy captain. Probably unrelated, but interesting.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> In my opinion you cannot trust 99.9% of the people beyond the walls of our compound, and if they think that they can make a few quick pesos by ratting out the wrong person, then they probably won't hesitate to do so.


With this line of thought I agree wholeheartedly. IMO the vast majority of locals will be your best friend all day long and steal you blind at night if they think they can get away with it. A country of born thieves for centuries that will likely never change.

One possible option if you want to spend the money would be to hire a "reputable" private investigator to find the perp. It's a given that it was not a professional strike on your home and little or no planning went into it. As such, it likely would not be too hard to collar the guy. But then to have something done you would have to file formal charges and a case against him. It costs but can be done. 
Unless committed to the area, Subic Bay or other points north might be a better place to drop anchor for retirement.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> With this line of thought I agree wholeheartedly. IMO the vast majority of locals will be your best friend all day long and steal you blind at night if they think they can get away with it. A country of born thieves for centuries that will likely never change.
> 
> One possible option if you want to spend the money would be to hire a "reputable" private investigator to find the perp. It's a given that it was not a professional strike on your home and little or no planning went into it. As such, it likely would not be too hard to collar the guy. But then to have something done you would have to file formal charges and a case against him. It costs but can be done.
> Unless committed to the area, Subic Bay or other points north might be a better place to drop anchor for retirement.


I offered my sister-in-law's old maid some money if she can find out who the shooter was. She always goes to the sari-sari store across the street, and old ladies always gossip. She has already implied that the husband of the ****ty woman hanging around our compound is the shooter, but she hasn't come right out and said so. My wife and I have talked to her, and she has sort of giving us pieces of the puzzle one at a time in a round about way. 

I know she wants the 2,000 I offered her if she can find out who the shooter is, but my wife said that everyone outside the wall is related, so maybe the maid is afraid to directly accuse someone. 

Here's the other thing, even if I know the name of the shooter, will anyone do anything about it? When I called the police on Saturday, to uniformed officers carrying Armalite machine guns a plain clothes female detective showed up at our gate in a Suzuki pickup truck. These guys had their fingers inside their trigger guards the entire time they were looking around inside our compound, and they were ready for a fight. 

My wife's uncle said that the police were on heightened alert at that time, because they believed that someone was about to be killed,or that maybe someone had already been shot before they arrived at our gate. However, if we give them a name of a person without any real proof, what are they going to do? 

It seems that they only act if someone's life is in immediate danger, and if someone isn't about to be killed, or has been killed within the immediate past, they just don't have the time to deal with it. 

Still, it would be great if my sister-in-law's maid could find something definite out for us.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Trouble is if you finger the guy you will be making an enermy for life. Could have just been a drunk horsing around.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Trouble is if you finger the guy you will be making an enermy for life. Could have just been a drunk horsing around.


I think that the female cop mentioned that it most of the cases like this are just random people tripping on drugs. Still, I'd like to know who, what, where, and why, if nothing else but just for my own peace of mind. It has been quite for the last two days, so whoever it was probably wasn't too serious about their attempt to shot us up.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, there were two big drug raids in our near by area this afternoon. I don't know if it related to me making a phone call to 911 in Manila, or not, but wife and I have decided to go down south for a few days to check out the whale sharks and to see how things are going.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Maxx.. it seems that a foreigner with a nice house is always a target, especially for those on drugs, who need money.. In your case it sounds like someone's probably either pissed off or they want to drive you off. I wouldn't want to live in that situation myself, so I live in a condo with armed guards at the gate. 

I almost bought a custom home on Panglao, built by a guy from the UK. It was along one of the main perimeter roads, gated but not in a compound, and visible to anyone who drove by plus all the locals of course. Even though Panglao seems to be quite safe and friendly for foreigners, I felt I would have needed dogs and a guard at night, and still would feel uncomfortable unless I had a .45 in the house.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, got back from our trip late last night, and the helpers say that there wasn't any drama happening while we were gone, so if there aren't any more bullets this weekend, I guess I'll just consider it a fluke for now.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> Well, got back from our trip late last night, and the helpers say that there wasn't any drama happening while we were gone, so if there aren't any more bullets this weekend, I guess I'll just consider it a fluke for now.


Glad to hear that for sure. Even with all the years I've lived here as well as working with the Brgy Police and the federal drug enforcement agency (PDEA) I don't know that I would stay in my location if that had happened to us. I'm a naturally cautious person anyway but something of that nature would cause serious reflection on our chosen location. Hope it stays quiet for you down there. Remember there are many other places here to enjoy retirement.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, it's been about a month, and no more bullets have hit my house, so I guess it was just a fluke.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> That's a lousy thing to have happen and would first of all give me concern about staying there for the immediate future.
> To me it looks like a 38 caliber, lead slug {wad cutter} that is used mostly for target shooting. No metal jacket. I'm not sure of the distance at all.
> 
> Another possible reason for the delay between shots could be that the shooter was hoping to get someone to come outside to see what happened and then shoot whoever came out. For the police or Barangay Police to "blotter" something means they take a written report and that will be the end of their involvement. I hope you are considering staying somewhere else for now unless other houses were hit as well. USE EXTREME CAUTION.


I agree Gene, this is A very serious situation. This seems to be definitely a 'targeted' attack. Most certainly from a 'higher reaching' area obviously. The OP does not say whether his house is a bungalow or two story style and this is relevant,

'Blottering' I would think that means soaking it up and all the other 'too hard' stuff and putting it into the 'too hard bin'???


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

mogo51 said:


> I agree Gene, this is A very serious situation. This seems to be definitely a 'targeted' attack. Most certainly from a 'higher reaching' area obviously. The OP does not say whether his house is a bungalow or two story style and this is relevant,
> 
> 'Blottering' I would think that means soaking it up and all the other 'too hard' stuff and putting it into the 'too hard bin'???


We live in a one story house, but the peak of our roof it probably something like 35 - 40 feet above the ground level. Well, if it happens again I won't happen to leave.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> I agree Gene, this is A very serious situation. This seems to be definitely a 'targeted' attack. Most certainly from a 'higher reaching' area obviously. The OP does not say whether his house is a bungalow or two story style and this is relevant,
> 
> 'Blottering' I would think that means soaking it up and all the other 'too hard' stuff and putting it into the 'too hard bin'???


Actually they use what's called a blotter book to write the particulars of any given case or report. As I recall, and I'm not sure, I heard that expression once in an old (American) movie when the police would "blotter' a case report. Strange terminology.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> We live in a one story house, but the peak of our roof it probably something like 35 - 40 feet above the ground level. Well, if it happens again I won't happen to leave.


Still seems like a very odd occurrence. If it were to happen here I would first find out from the police if there had been a shoot out at that time. If not I'd be packing and move to a different location.
Hope all continues to be okay for you there..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Simon1983 said:


> You should have called the barangay kagawads before calling the police. They would have done much more and are the correct people to call. Although to be fair, if someone was firing a gun at my house, I'd be calling 911.
> 
> But the Barangay kagawads are better to speak to as they will know much more about what's going in the local area and will feel more obliged to catch the perpetrators.


Ive had much much better results with the police than kagawads...half the time the perps are a relative of people working in the brgy.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> I'd be packing and move to a different location...


Pretty much everyplace has the same type of people over here (unless you live in Makati) so moving would actually mean leaving the country and heading back to the states. I'm prepared to do that if need be, but for the time being I'll just sit quietly and keep my eyes and ears open.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> Pretty much everyplace has the same type of people over here (unless you live in Makati) so moving would actually mean leaving the country and heading back to the states. I'm prepared to do that if need be, but for the time being I'll just sit quietly and keep my eyes and ears open.


You'd be surprised. This is a 3rd world country but there are places where ya won't have people taking pot shots like that. Or at least the likelihood is very low. Subic, Baguio, La Union, and even areas around Angeles City have many nice places. Look at us for example. We don't live in a fancy house in a subdivision. We live on the bottom rung of the latter place, In a Mt. Pinatubo resettlement town. About 90% of those living here are unemployed. Still, in 15 years I've never heard a shot fired here and we love the place. So if you do have to end up moving, look around a bit and you'll find some good areas. Beats the heck outa moving back to the States!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Our barungy is pretty quiet but a few years ago we had a NPA shootout at a nearby sari sari store. It can happen any place any time.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Our barungy is pretty quiet but a few years ago we had a NPA shootout at a nearby sari sari store. It can happen any place any time.


The area I'm now living used to be quiet about 15 years ago, but then around 2005 it suddenly started changing with all night karaoke parties, and a bunch of other nonsense. I'm thinking that if I move to another area here in the PI, I must just run into the same story again in another three or four years. So if I have to move, it is going to be a very long move.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Maxx62 said:


> The area I'm now living used to be quiet about 15 years ago, but then around 2005 it suddenly started changing with all night karaoke parties, and a bunch of other nonsense. I'm thinking that if I move to another area here in the PI, I must just run into the same story again in another three or four years. So if I have to move, it is going to be a very long move.



I can understand your difficulty, I am experiencing similar behaviour here in our Barangay and the 'Captain' is a lame duck.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> You'd be surprised. This is a 3rd world country but there are places where ya won't have people talking pot shots like that. Or at least the likelihood is very low. Subic, Baguio, La Union, and even areas around Angeles City have many nice places. Look at us for example. We don't live in a fancy house in a subdivision. We live on the bottom rung of the latter place, In a Mt. Pinatubo resettlement town. About 90% of those living here are unemployed. Still, in 15 years I've never heard a shot fired here and we love the place. So if you do have to end up moving, look around a bit and you'll find some good areas. Beats the heck outa moving back to the States!


Living here in La Union in the main is ok. Traffic congestion is a real problem, the city should be by passed, but big business in town is stopping it or opposing it. I am hopeful that TPlex will get here in 18 months and then tackle a by pass of Bauang/San Fernando/San Juan. That will make a big difference to the congestion.
However, it will not change the karaoke geeks - if only they could hear themselves, I am sure they would quit, but then again????
Screaming/barking dogs is another issue, but like their music skills, they seem emune . Oh well, there is the brandy, that soothes everything!!


----------

